

How to Train Your Raptor - zbravo
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/03/09/rapt

======
fallinghawks
I finished _H is for Hawk_ last week. Good stuff, but I admit feeling pain
over the way TH White's skin is flayed out for all the world to see. I'd
rather think of him as an ignorant would-be falconer, guided by an ancient
book that told him nothing about how to achieve a responsive hawk. (_The
Goshawk_ is depressing -- it's about everything a falconer should _not_ do --
but he does succeed in the end, so there's hope.) I'm less interested in his
sadism or pedophilia or the gyrating frustration White may have felt in not
being able to express both and still be a decent person in his mind.

BTW, is this appropriate for Hacker News?

